# w/m injector wire tap on MKV FSI... Where are the wires?



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

I thought I knew which wires were the injection wires but I'm completely wrong, or I'm looking at them improperly. The snowkit instructions call for tapping 'the two injector wires of any injector'. The way I have it now, EFI jumps from 5% to 55% over and when idling. It doesn't change at all when driving either.. same behavior. I've turned it off for now.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

Based on this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cle-wire-from-the-four-wires-to-each-injector

I have the right connector, however which wires to select is beyond me. I found them to be paterened color wise, top to bottom in pairs, so I selected the pair on the end which is what gave me unstable readings. 

Has anyone installed a snowkit and as such can tell me which wires to tap??


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

OK, nevermind.. Seems the EFI detection on the stage 3 mpgmax snowkit won't work on an FSI motor due to obvious reasons for those who bother to learn the specifics about the FSI engine

Details here:
http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8246#8246


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

hardtimes said:


> OK, nevermind.. Seems the EFI detection on the stage 3 mpgmax snowkit won't work on an FSI motor due to obvious reasons for those who bother to learn the specifics about the FSI engine
> 
> Details here:
> http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8246#8246


Did they sell you a stg3 mpgmax kit or did you get that on your own?


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> Did they sell you a stg3 mpgmax kit or did you get that on your own?


I purchased it on my own from a company who handles large quantities of W/M kits for trucks. Everything was 100% sealed in bags. I can only assume it's what it says it was. The instructions are for a stage3 mpgmax kit and match the controller interface completely. 

I have inquired with snow performance about this to see if perhaps I'm wrong on the wiring aspect. Considering the link I posted being on a forum on their own site, and them not saying anything to contradict the conclusion of that post, I don't think I am wrong.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

i run the stg2 boost cooler set up from them. The controller works off of the MAF sensor and is fairly straight forward. Since SP shows the stg 3 mpgmax kit on their site for the 2.0T i would be in contact with them directly with questions about wiring.

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> i run the stg2 boost cooler set up from them. The controller works off of the MAF sensor and is fairly straight forward. Since SP shows the stg 3 mpgmax kit on their site for the 2.0T i would be in contact with them directly with questions about wiring.
> 
> Good luck! :beer:


Good to know about the MAF! Do you recall if your instructions stated it should be hooked up that way or if you had to figure that out? Mine say injector.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

hardtimes said:


> Good to know about the MAF! Do you recall if your instructions stated it should be hooked up that way or if you had to figure that out? Mine say injector.


Mine specifically states MAF. In fact, the controller is a "MAFU" controller. It reads frequency in kHz from the yellow wire coming out of the MAF sensor. Start and Full injection points are set correspondingly. The more throttle, the higher the reading.


----------

